# Lets see some spread pics



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Well guys the off season sucks as you all know, but the early season is just underway, lets see some more pics of spreads, these ones aree all from last season!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

not a real big spread, but it works,,,,,,


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Center of the spread








Left side of the spread








Right side of the spread








Here is a pic of a goose in the spread.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Late Season opener spread.

55 Dozen+ FFD's 11 shooters










The blinds:










51 Birds Harvested:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I thought this was a pretty decent spread!!


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

buckseye said:


> I thought this was a pretty decent spread!!


That would be a sweet spread to hunt over :homer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

buckseye said:


> I thought this was a pretty decent spread!!


This one gets my vote


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would take that spread over the others any day! It is truely one that would make your balls bigger then everyone else's!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: :jammin: :rollin:


----------



## olt 800 (Feb 18, 2009)

a small spread but it works these guys was shooting with me from spain this was a slow morning for them but we made up for it the next day they finished up with 180 canadas for three days with ukshootingbreaks.com


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, Olt 800, looks like I need to go to Scotland!

Buckseye, was that your traffic spread or were you hunting the "X". It looks like the X to me!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Buckseye, was that your traffic spread or were you hunting the "X". It looks like the X to me!

The pic right before that one was me in motorboat heaven!!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

"you crazy motorboatin' son-of-a-bi#$%, you" Vince Vaughn in Wedding Crashers

Just kind of figured it fit well here!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Now that really made me laugh out loud... :beer:


----------

